# status update



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

hahaha! at school! My friend thinks all bettas are evil.:evil:
My other friend says that i'm obsessed with bettas, so i tried to explain to her that it's like video games to me, or stamp collecting, etc. next up in accelerated math. i may post again in math or history. soooooooo bored.:|Teacher say's i have to get off bye!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, no forum for you when you're at school. You'll get in trouble with your teachers. lol


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

lolz! i only do it during free time, so my teachers dont mind


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's good.


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

lolz, yes, it is!


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

at choir, i have a concert today! my friend who said i'm obsessed with bettas is reading what i'm typing, she says that we spell betta wierd even though it's the real spelling. i am not going to my next class, we have more practice for choir


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

ahhhh! she keeps on pushing tab and mak
Edit: she pushed enter AND POSTED The thingy


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

at choir, (again!) today's my VERY last day of choir! we are watching Home alone, and it's SUPER cheesey.
My friend is sitting next to me, but she doesn't know i'm on this website, posting my status update


----------

